# Riding powder for the first time tomorrow...



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't like the way NS's rocker-camber rides when you set back the bindings. Keep them the way they are, but with 24" of fresh, you're gonna be working hard. If the opportunity exists, it would definitely be worth it for you to demo a powder board.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

I would.

Or just go rent a powderboard and enjoy the snow.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

that's a hell of a trial-by-fire, straight into 24" deep..might i suggest sticking to the trails at first, then dipping in the edge pow here and there to get a feel for it. if you go offtrail right away (which will be the temptation) and get in over your head (literally and figuratively) you may not come out again.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

CassMT said:


> that's a hell of a trial-by-fire, straight into 24" deep..might i suggest sticking to the trails at first, then dipping in the edge pow here and there to get a feel for it. if you go offtrail right away (which will be the temptation) and get in over your head (literally and figuratively) you may not come out again.


yikes, now im nervous. yes vt is supposed to get a decent storm. 24" might be on the high end. 

will the trails be safe enough?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

that's wasn't supposed to scare you, sorry...but do treat it with respect, like you would The Ocean. the trails should be great, and safe enough.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

njfastlfie said:


> i have a never summer legacy. plenty big enough to handle. looking at about 24" of fresh powder. never ridden pow before.
> 
> should i drop my bindings back a bit? right now they're completely centered.


I am not familiar with your board, but leaning back keeps your nose out of the snow and prevents it from catching which makes you flip forward. It is very sudden, but not typically painful. On a non-powder specific board, it can make your thighs burn. I would almost rent a powder board as suggested by 24WERD.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

njfastlfie said:


> i have a never summer legacy. plenty big enough to handle. looking at about 24" of fresh powder. never ridden pow before.
> 
> should i drop my bindings back a bit? right now they're completely centered.


Demo'ing a powder board is good advice, but also PREPARE. Drink lots of water. You will be in a lot of pain after just a few runs, but good hydration helps with the muscle burn. Plus, them damn skiers bump it all up quickly, so you'll have to be razor sharp and be able to see where you're going. Plan your day and hit the stuff you really want to hit EARLY, before said skiers f**k it all up. Lean back, keep your nose up, be prepared to go fairly slow and not get in as many runs as you were expecting. 2' is deep powder for New England, and if it is wet snow it will kill your legs even worse. Take breaks, ride the edges of the trails -- all the skiers will be zig-zagging all over the center, leaving the good stuff along the outside. The best news is, the noobs and the mom's riding with their kids will be off the mountain by 11:00 am. If it's still snowing, you'll be able to seek out some of the stashes they left behind.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I had a knee-deep powder day this year (several day 6-10 inches of fresh too) and rode my Heritage (slightly different board but not by a ton) and kept my bindings centered on the insert. I think this is a 3/4" setback on that board (could be wrong). Anyways I didn't adjust my stance and was fine, but did learn very quickly to weight the back leg more to get more float. 

After that amazing day, I fully understand why guys out west talk about their back legs being fried on a powder day. Get ready to have some fun!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dude!! 24"? That's gonna fun as all hell!! I wouldn't sweat it too much. Keep the set-up the way you're used to riding it and just adjust and compensate by weighting your back foot more and keep your speed up in the flats!

I've had one short weekend of that kind of POW here in MI last year. I rode it with a short(ish) for me, twin, 157 NS Proto CT! I'm a BIG guy & I didn't have any real trouble staying on top! If you are competent, and confident in your ability to ride fast in the groomers You will get the feel for it and It should come pretty naturally after a few turns and getting the nose submarined a couple times.  


Now if we're talking Off Piste? Yeah, there you want to be careful! Don't ride alone, Stay out of tree wells, (...if they have those in the east?) and watch out for bombing over blind unfamiliar rollers or turns! I would absolutely shit myself if I were to inadvertently rip right off some 15-20 foot drop I didn't see coming! (....Hell! Even if I saw it coming!) :laugh: :thumbsup:

Have a blast man!!! You're gonna Luv It!!!




-edit-
Oh,... and if you are a pudgy, somewhat less than "limber" older dude like me? Be prepared to _Sweat Your Ass off_ after you fall in that shit! It can be a _real_ bitch kitty to reach your bindings, get stood up n going again! Lol!!!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Run what u brung........lean back.....go faster then you're comfortable with....ride something steeper then you're comfortable with. Renting will be a waste of $.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I methodically did set up my camber ( non pow specific) board all the way back to ride deep and it somewhat l helped the leg burn. Then I tried to use a centered stance and reduce my stance width. Leg burn completely gone. 

So I would suggest set back a little, and narrow your stance instead. It should hall you ride longer... unless you hit big jumps where a narrower stance does not help.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> Demo'ing a powder board is good advice, but also PREPARE. Drink lots of water. You will be in a lot of pain after just a few runs, but good hydration helps with the muscle burn. Plus, them damn skiers bump it all up quickly, so you'll have to be razor sharp and be able to see where you're going. Plan your day and hit the stuff you really want to hit EARLY, before said skiers f**k it all up. Lean back, keep your nose up, be prepared to go fairly slow and not get in as many runs as you were expecting. 2' is deep powder for New England, and if it is wet snow it will kill your legs even worse. Take breaks, ride the edges of the trails -- all the skiers will be zig-zagging all over the center, leaving the good stuff along the outside. The best news is, the noobs and the mom's riding with their kids will be off the mountain by 11:00 am. If it's still snowing, you'll be able to seek out some of the stashes they left behind.


great advice. im hoping with the cold it will be lighter, less dense snow. but who knows?

hitting stowe (as you and i discussed). pumped.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

post back up in a few days to tell your tale, i'm just curious how it goes

Stowe is a great mountain, it'll be awesome with conditions like that


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Run what u brung........lean back.....go faster then you're comfortable with....ride something steeper then you're comfortable with. Renting will be a waste of $.


Could not disagree more. A true 24" powder day is pretty special anywhere. Virtually unheard of back east. Spending $50 or so to demo a real pow stick would be money very well spent. Not a stretch to say this might be a once in a lifetime opportunity for this guy.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

njfastlfie said:


> great advice. im hoping with the cold it will be lighter, less dense snow. but who knows?
> 
> hitting stowe (as you and i discussed). pumped.


Cool! I'm jealous! Don't forget, if you can make it over there be sure to hit up Sterling on Spruce Peak. No one will be riding it and you'll get some insane powder all to yourself! It's long and kind of narrow, but it should be epic! Have fun! Can't wait for your report.


----------



## no_bad_snow (Mar 12, 2014)

carve your turns instead of sliding to avoid working hard. And other posters are correct, you do need to lean a bit more onto your rear foot to ride high. Ride with your buddies to help pull each other out when you crater. Start on an open trail and don't fight the snow, you indicate the turn and then let the board and powder execute (or not, as you are just learning )


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

Move your bindings back and run it. These guys are just nit-picking. Go have fun. Steeps are your friend with that much snow.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Redline said:


> Move your bindings back and run it. These guys are just nit-picking. Go have fun. Steeps are your friend with that much snow.


I question whether you've actually ridden a Never Summer rocker-camber board with the bindings set back.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Redline said:


> Move your bindings back and run it. These guys are just nit-picking. Go have fun. Steeps are your friend with that much snow.


Not necessarily…is the Legacy directional or a twin tip? Only once have I ever bothered to set my bindings back, and that was after a 3' dump at Tahoe. I have an NS Titan, which is directional, so they're already set back anyway. Setting them back a bit further did nothing, just took up a extra time. My point is, a lot depends upon the board, obviously. If the bindings are usually centered then yes, it will help to set them back. Then just point it downhill! The powder will check your speed, you won't need to turn much, and if you fall it generally won't hurt! The worst thing is hitting the goddamn bumps the skiers kick up while they complain about snowboarders. Hopefully the snow will be nice and soft and you can just cut through their bumps.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I question whether you've actually ridden a Never Summer rocker-camber board with the bindings set back.


The issue I with my Premier F1 wasn't actually while riding pow but once I was riding on tracked out snow or groomers near the base. The tail was super unexpectedly catchy.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Could not disagree more. A true 24" powder day is pretty special anywhere. Virtually unheard of back east. Spending $50 or so to demo a real pow stick would be money very well spent. Not a stretch to say this might be a once in a lifetime opportunity for this guy.


Dudes first time ridin' powder.......he's not gonna know the difference. Legacy is plenty of board........use the money you save fer beer and hookers.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Dudes first time ridin' powder


Which is why a pow stick would really help him. It just makes life so much easier in the deep stuff.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Beer and hookers.........


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

A board, is a board, is a board with no experience and that much snow. Moving the bindings back and not worrying about the little things will make for a much better time than sweating the small stuff all day.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Gonna spend all day wallowing and trying to get back up on his feet........save the pow stick for when he's got a clue.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Have fun and work on only one thing at a time…


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Redline said:


> A board, is a board, is a board with no experience and that much snow. Moving the bindings back and not worrying about the little things will make for a much better time than sweating the small stuff all day.


+1 everybody always overthinkin' everything.........


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Redline said:


> A board, is a board, is a board with no experience and that much snow. Moving the bindings back and not worrying about the little things will make for a much better time than sweating the small stuff all day.


Well, that would be true if it were actually true. If a true powder board will help him enjoy his first experience in deep powder, instead of the wrong equipment just getting him frustrated and bummed (and unnecessarily sore), what's the harm in suggesting he get the right equipment? In a week, we'll be back to typical Vermont crap. As another poster said, these are rare conditions for Vermont. Why not make the most out of it?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> Gonna spend all day wallowing and trying to get back up on his feet........save the pow stick for when he's got a clue.


Okay, well this comment is true. He WILL spend most of his day trying to stand back up, looking for his bindings under the snow, trying to get snow out of his pants. Still, though, I don't see the harm in getting a board specifically designed for the conditions he's going to encounter. He'll have plenty of time to learn to ride his new Legacy on the hard pack later.


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

There is no harm, it just isn't necessary. As another poster said "Save your money for hookers and booze." For when you're beaten to shit because regardless of which board you used, the deepest snow you've ever seen kicked your ass.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Nothing like the right board for the conditions….


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

no_bad_snow said:


> carve your turns instead of sliding to avoid working hard.


You can't carve in powder, there is no edge to ride - you are riding the whole base. 

Don't even try to carve, you will definitely slide out and crash. Deep powder requires much more deliberate steering and much smaller movements - kind of like walking on ice. The balance will be different, you won't be pushing against the edge, but rather the middle of the board.

You will most likely fall a lot. If you are on your back in deep powder, you are like a beetle on his back - so you may want to turn around to get up.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

a board is not a board when it is a FISH.

Super awesome!!!!


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

How can anyone even argue against getting a pow board if you're riding 2 feet of fresh? Unless you are rockin' He-Man thighs and like lots of extra work, then yeah, 'run what you brung'. If you are getting into the shit and want to float and really surf that shit then get a board that is specific for it.

Now, from what the OP has hinted at (slight nervousness/pow anxiety) I am going to assume that he will spend majority of his time on piste or riding near-piste pow. So I'm sure he'll be alright on his NS. 

Nonetheless, enjoy!


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm not saying a powder board isn't a good thing. Just that since the OP has never ridden 24" of snow before and, assumedly doesn't have a ton of money at his disposal, that it is an unnecessary luxury right now. That's all. He will still have fun on whatever board he brings and that moving the bindings back like he originally asked about is a good idea.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Rocker-camber boards ride like dog shit with the bindings set back.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

OP should stay home. Once they get a taste of the pow.....


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm sure set back it will ride better than sinking in the snow all day otherwise.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Redline said:


> I'm sure set back it will ride better than sinking in the snow all day otherwise.


It won't. It'll add to the float slightly but it'll be squirrely as fuck. Those NS boards just don't ride well when you're not centered over that camber profile.

Either ride it as it's currently setup or demo a pow stick.


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Rocker-camber boards ride like dog shit with the bindings set back.


I ride a CRC true twin board and it works very well with setback in powder.


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

I do also and agree. It is quite nimble in the woods setback with deep snow. Mine is a Lib TRS.


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

First of all, I'm insanely jealous. Stowe was awesome last week with no fresh snow, I can't imagine with 2 feet. 

Second, they still had a fish demo at the onsite demo center last week. Think its $55 to demo for the day, as many boards as you want (the only other kind of pow board was a couple juice wagons, but idk if that counts for tomorrow's conditions), and you can buy for 50% off of msrp minus the demo fee.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

24WERD said:


> a board is not a board when it is a FISH.
> 
> Super awesome!!!!


Nice…but how many days a year would one get to ride those in Vermont? I've had some nice powder days this year, and my NS Titan is great in a foot of fresh, but I can't see that it'd be worth the money adding those to the quiver considering the small amount of time we spend knee-deep up here!


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

My similar NS board rode well at Targhee when i set it back with a narrower stance width(20" i think) with about 2 feet of fresh. I widen my stance a month or so ago to 22-3/4" at center and rode over a foot of freshies and it did good. Now,we had over 2' last weekend and i kept everything the same, I had to literally sit on my back binding to keep my nose up:laugh: it was a freaking blast but it was a workout. The only rest i got was riding the chairlift. To the OP, have fun in the white room, you'd be sore but you will enjoy it, i hope..


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> It won't. It'll add to the float slightly but it'll be squirrely as fuck. Those NS boards just don't ride well when you're not centered over that camber profile.
> 
> Either ride it as it's currently setup or demo a pow stick.


First time on a Proto HD and in deep powder in whistler and hated it. Hated it. Was it the powder? Was it the setback? I don't know. I just know I hated it, in the powder and on the trails.

Centered it and then the Proto felt great. It really does make a difference.


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

The one thing that a lot of people will tell beginners for riding powder is to lean back, this is somewhat true, but its more about your speed. Riding powder is like water skiing or wake boarding, with more speed comes more float. You do want to keep your nose up to prevent a nose dive, but focus more on speed as that will give you the float that leaning back won't.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Just heard Burton gave all their employees the day off...how much will that add to the crowds?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

njfastlfie said:


> Just heard Burton gave all their employees the day off...how much will that add to the crowds?


You will be fine. Stowe has tons of terrain. Between Mt. Mansfield and Spruce Peak, you'll have plenty of room. Remember, it's mid-week. Saturday might be another story, but tomorrow should be insane (provided the wind doesn't get to you). You'll enjoy.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> You will be fine. Stowe has tons of terrain. Between Mt. Mansfield and Spruce Peak, you'll have plenty of room. Remember, it's mid-week. Saturday might be another story, but tomorrow should be insane (provided the wind doesn't get to you). You'll enjoy.


That's bud. I'll admit a few of you guys got me nervous that I won't be able to ride the powder.

Driving up now. Tons of rain so far in northern CT. Any decent bars with good beer in town?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

njfastlfie said:


> That's bud. I'll admit a few of you guys got me nervous that I won't be able to ride the powder.
> 
> Driving up now. Tons of rain so far in northern CT. Any decent bars with good beer in town?


Of course you will! just pace yourself and avoid flats.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

njfastlfie said:


> That's bud. I'll admit a few of you guys got me nervous that I won't be able to ride the powder.
> 
> Driving up now. Tons of rain so far in northern CT. Any decent bars with good beer in town?


Decent bars in CT or once you get to Stowe? Lots of bars in Stowe. In Northern, CT…there is stuff off of the Enfield exit. Nothing great, typical mall kind of stuff with a couple of good local pizza joints and a good Italian joint next to Target.

Don't sweat it about Stowe. It's a great place. Just remember that it is two different places -- Spruce Peak is the brand new fancy lodge, with a mellower family mountain. Mansfield is old school with a rustic old lodge but long runs and serious steeps (if you want 'em). You'll have a great time!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

njfastlfie said:


> That's bud. I'll admit a few of you guys got me nervous that I won't be able to ride the powder.


of course you'll be able to ride it...just don't think about this thread! *t-m-i*, lol


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm not going to repeat everything others said, but I agree with the guys who said steep and fast. Go at least a little steeper than you are normally comfortable and a LOT faster: A) it is actually a ton easier to ride, and B) if you totally wipe out it will be as soft a wipe out as you will ever get. There is no better time to push your limits. 

Assuming you find the feel, you will find that you just don't want to stop the rhythm. Your quads may get a little more sore than usual, but surfing pow is much easier on your lower legs and feet.


----------



## Loftness (Feb 19, 2014)

You'll be able to ride it. Just know that you *will* spend time on your ass, and you *will* possibly need a hand to get back up at one point, and you *will* work up a sweat, and you *will* laugh your ass off, and you *will* yelp with pure happiness without meaning too when you catch some speed. 

As for the NS portion, my advice is to try with your normal settings first, and then work from there if that doesn't work for you. Enjoy!!


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Rent a pow board when you get there, why wouldn't you? 

Isn't that the reason you're going there, to ride pow? Such a waste of a rare day to not have the right board. Don't be a chump spend the extra $50. Anyone can ride pow on a pow board. In the NorthEast you buy your first pow board in exactly a situation like this. And if it's good, it's worth it.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Here at JayPeak VT, hopping it snows as forecast, this will be my first powder day. Fast seems to be key, after many days on Ice Coast whatever happens will be better than ICE.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Stowe report looks to be High teens to mid 20's out to be very good for the pow...soft, not quite blower and not poo...temp is important when considering pow/poo. It will be fairly light and soft....so your board will be buried most of the time....yes stand on your tail or get a pow board. The biggest thing is not your riding or the board....it is your line selection....inwhich you need to pay attention to the steepness, terrain traps and low angle slopes. Generally point it and wait for your turns to come....you can't force them or you will sink...and probably be swimming. Make sure if you stop, stop on the top a very steep slope. Generally when riding the deep...consider that you are riding..."NO Fall Lines," i.e., do not fall...because if you do, you will spend 20 minutes exhausting your self and loose out on the goods. Since ur a beginner pow rider...stay close to the groomed...to hike/swim out to...you don't want to be hiking/swimming a 1/4 mile to get going.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks all. Its getting hairy about 60 mi out


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

Dude you can ride POW no prob with the Legacy!! I do in the Swiss Alps, I ride centered as the other posters are correct setback on this stick just does not feel right. The board floats great in POW so just lean back and let the board do its thing!!:yahoo:


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

lol will be fine.... I have rode my NS Evo 154 in 30''+ days and actually loved it


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Have we totally freaked you out yet? You are in for a memorable day or two at one of the best places on the east coast. A powder day at Stowe is a dream. You'll love, you'll hurt, you'll cry, you'll be booking plans for your next trip. Stowe is like pizza...when it's good it's great. When it's bad it's still pretty good.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

:laugh:

13 pages in one day. Everyone loves powder...


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I always set back my bindings on my NS proto HD when its deeper. 

Never had a problem riding it that way and I guarantee you it will float better with a setback.

Yes, its not ideal on hardpack setback further than the reference points but its not a big deal IMO. 

If you have lots of fresh enjoying that is the priority and the setback will help you enjoy it.

I just spent 2 days in 40~60cm of fresh this week, I started the first day centered because its better on the hard snow that way, once I saw how much fresh was available in my secret stashes I dialed in the setback and headed for the white room.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 13 pages in one day. Everyone loves powder...


....if nothing else, everyone sure has an opinion on how best to ride it! :laugh:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Donutz said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 13 pages in one day. Everyone loves powder...


It's called a snowboard after all. Not an iceboard, not slushboard....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

njfastlfie said:


> looking at about 24" of fresh powder. never ridden pow before.


:WTF: DO NOT RIDE THE POW!!!

You will be ruined for life, quit your job and leave your happy family,

You will be a slutty stanky whore, crawling around eating weinners,

You will be a drooling idiot, standing at the grocery store magazine rack for hours only looking at snowy porn,

You will be a deranged fool only to disappear in to the white room.

STAAAY AWAAY FROM THE POW!!!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Do none of you guys carry little mini ratchet drivers or what?:icon_scratch:

Cause once you leave your house, you know, you can't change the stance till you get home!

Rarely do I not have one on me, only times I can think I didn't have it, I carpooled & forgot it in my car.

I bring 3 boards every time though, so sometimes I'm swapping out whole sets.
After doing it a million times, you'll feel comfortable changing them anywhere.

I take my board off sometimes on the chair, if it's a long one & change the stance while I'm sitting on it.

Correction. I take my board off every chair, tuck it in beside me & throw both my legs up lounge chair style.:bowdown:
Only sometimes, do I change my bindings.

I set my Legacy all the way back when it's real deep & a little when it's not so deep.

I'd set it back one hole. I don't think you'll even notice the difference?
Then set it back to where you did have it, before you moved it back & I guarantee you'll notice it.

If you don't find it all squirrely
Keep moving it back, it helps, you'll see.


TT


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

timmytard said:


> Do none of you guys carry little mini ratchet drivers or what?:icon_scratch:
> 
> Cause once you leave your house, you know, you can't change the stance till you get home!
> 
> ...


You do realize the thread was started by a guy who has never ridden real powder, and is a realative noob, right? No dis on him, just sayin'...it's great that you bring three complete set-ups everywhere you go. But it's unrealistic for most people, especially the OP. 

I bring a complete set of tools with me at all times...my skier friends. :yahoo:

Seriously, I do bring all the necessary tools with me, and if the conditions call for changing the bindings I can do that. I always bring my old K2 bindings and an extra set of boots. But the fact is, when I get to the mountain I want to get on the lift and ride. If I know I'm going into to deep pow I can change the settings the night before. Who the f**k wants to be standing at the base lodge changing out bindings when you could be riding? Certainly not the OP who was just looking for some advice...he doesn't sound like the type who'll be standing at the repair station in -20 wind chills re-adjusting his bindings.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

On a side note.

I have 6 or 7 POWDER specific snowboards.:bowdown:

Cause out of all the days, I want to have the most fun possible, on real deep powder days.:thumbsup:

You'll have a day you'll probably never forget riding your Legacy:yahoo:

Or

You could have a day that will change your life, then you'll have seen the light:yahoo::eusa_clap::bowdown:


TT

OH YA!

GET THERE WAY WAY WAY TOO EARLY
You'll be surprised how many people still beat you there.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

out of curiosity i had to check the stowe report...17-20" and -7*F, thats gonna be some blower, hope op had some blue wax too. i was at stowe first season out of the nest, winter '88/89, we never got a dump like that! maybe 12 max.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

CassMT said:


> out of curiosity i had to check the stowe report...17-20" and -7*F, thats gonna be some blower, hope op had some blue wax too. i was at stowe first season out of the nest, winter '88/89, we never got a dump like that! maybe 12 max.


I warned him!:laugh: He asked my advice, I said I'd go for it because he wouldn't likely see powder like that again for a while -- but that wind at Stowe can be a killer. I hope he brought extra layers!

I did get snow like that at Stowe five or six years ago. Mid-week, my wife was at a conference so I just rode. Crazy wind, knee-deep powder. But the most insane riding ever.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

well idk if it has been warm recently, but if thats 20" of blower on Crust, windlipping and all on a -7 day? homie is in for a real 'challenge'. i hope he took the advice to stay near the trails...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Hmm still haven't had an epic day here... and season it's almost over. Darn Spring.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

CassMT said:


> well idk if it has been warm recently, but if thats 20" of blower on Crust, windlipping and all on a -7 day? homie is in for a real 'challenge'. i hope he took the advice to stay near the trails...


AFAIK, it's not on crust. It's been cold as shit up here. This is pow dumped on the old packed pow. The wind and cold will be a challenge, but he won't be worrying about crust. I'm totally jealous. Stowe is fully open, but the winds are harsh. He's gonna have a memorable day as long as he's bundled up.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Hmm still haven't had an epic day here... and season it's almost over. Darn Spring.


This was the first year in several that we didn't come out to Tahoe. Had nothing to do with forecasts, just couldn't make it happen. While I feel really bad for you, I'm happy the snow gods were looking down on us back East. It took a while to get our season started, but we'll be riding well into April at this rate.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

surfinsnow said:


> This was the first year in several that we didn't come out to Tahoe. Had nothing to do with forecasts, just couldn't make it happen. While I feel really bad for you, I'm happy the snow gods were looking down on us back East. It took a while to get our season started, but we'll be riding well into April at this rate.


We might get some late storm... it happened before On the other hand I do like carving fast on compact... different from powder yes, not better... but fast and fun anyway. And the A-Frame it's such a pleasure to ride in those conditions.

Go get those pillows!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i feel like the ice at Stowe prepared me for everything that has come after, i still remember clearly top-to-bottom runs on a real icerink, where you could see the reflection of the opposing mountains on the ground.evrything after, even the so-called ice out here has seemed Plush


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

CassMT said:


> i feel like the ice at Stowe prepared me for everything that has come after, i still remember clearly top-to-bottom runs on a real icerink, where you could see the reflection of the opposing mountains on the ground.evrything after, even the so-called ice out here has seemed Plush



That... top to bottom fast carves, euro carves or just straight bombing known trails.... centered and narrow on the bindings,high angles. GO.


----------



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

CassMT said:


> i feel like the ice at Stowe prepared me for everything that has come after, i still remember clearly top-to-bottom runs on a real icerink, where you could see the reflection of the opposing mountains on the ground.evrything after, even the so-called ice out here has seemed Plush


Yep. We say "conditions: ice rink (patinoire)," and it's not totally uncommon... unfortunately.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

On the website it'll say "packed powder/manmade", what they mean is "icy as fuck"


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

LuckyRVA said:


> On the website it'll say "packed powder/manmade", what they mean is "icy as fuck"


I've found "packed powder" isn't usually too bad…it's what we Vermont riders learned on. But "machine groomed" or "hard pack" can really test your skills. Those two terms could mean anything. And whatever, just ignore _anything_ Killington says. They're the worst…it could be raining sheets of ice with frogs mixed in and they'll post that's it's powder. Killington lies worse than any mountain in the northeast.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Back to the advice that the OP was looking for:

I could not agree more with linvillegorge regarding the demo of a pow deck for such a day. If the budget can handle it, there is nothing like getting on a true powder deck for what will become the best day of your snowboarding life. 

I ride a Rossi One Magtek and love it for daily duty. Rode it on some powder days, sunk the nose, went over the handlebars, sweat a ton, burned up my rear leg, laughed, loved the whole experience, but realized that there must be a better way. :huh:

Enter the Burton Barracuda. The next pow day was the best day of my snowboarding life ever. I have had a few of such days since, but that first day was pure Nirvana. The way the board just floated over the snow, the lack of rear leg burn and the way you could just ride relaxed, truly surf the snow and enjoy the entire experience is engraved on my mind for the rest of my life. :yahoo: The experience simply cannot be created on an "all mountain" deck. 

To everyone out there, if the right day comes along, you owe it to yourself to get on a dedicated pow deck and see the Nirvana. You will never regret it.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Oldman said:


> Back to the advice that the OP was looking for:
> 
> I could not agree more with linvillegorge regarding the demo of a pow deck for such a day. If the budget can handle it, there is nothing like getting on a true powder deck for what will become the best day of your snowboarding life.
> 
> ...



I got my used Hovercraft on this forum.... Love it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> You do realize the thread was started by a guy who has never ridden real powder, and is a realative noob, right? No dis on him, just sayin'...it's great that you bring three complete set-ups everywhere you go. But it's unrealistic for most people, especially the OP.
> 
> I bring a complete set of tools with me at all times...my skier friends. :yahoo:
> 
> Seriously, I do bring all the necessary tools with me, and if the conditions call for changing the bindings I can do that. I always bring my old K2 bindings and an extra set of boots. But the fact is, when I get to the mountain I want to get on the lift and ride. If I know I'm going into to deep pow I can change the settings the night before. Who the f**k wants to be standing at the base lodge changing out bindings when you could be riding? Certainly not the OP who was just looking for some advice...he doesn't sound like the type who'll be standing at the repair station in -20 wind chills re-adjusting his bindings.


The 1st point I was trying to make was to have a screwdriver:eusa_clap:
Not how many boards I bring.

2nd one, you'll get quick @ changing them.:thumbsup: 2 min tops, you're only movin' em back.
If it was such a big deal, I wouldn't be bringin' 3 boards & switchin' up the bindings?
I do, it's not.
So what if the op sets it up centered & eats shit for 2 hours, got snow all up his back & down his pants. (Wicked tip. Tuck your shirt into your pants, then next layer over both. As if you were to connect two books, by overlapping each page individually)

Sure would be nice to switch it up, anywhere, not @ a repair station.
Wherever the fuck that is.:dizzy:

Maybe give that set back a shot? Fuck, maybe slam it all the way back?
When you can do it in like 2min it's really no big deal.

The point of my next post, not that I _have_ that many pow specific snowboards:icon_scratch:

It's _WHY_ I have that many pow specific snowboards.k:

That my friend, is, Snowboarding...:cheeky4:
Everything else is kinda just skateboarding' around icy parking lots


TT


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

njfastlfie said:


> i have a never summer legacy. plenty big enough to handle. looking at about 24" of fresh powder. never ridden pow before.
> 
> should i drop my bindings back a bit? right now they're completely centered.


So how was it? Did you find a stance or rent something?


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

i owe you guys updates. in a word, EPIC. the NS legacy really handled it quite well. i only once dug my nose in and flipped and that was because i charged a drift and thought i could launch it. i sliced through and wiped but it was all good. 

i only stayed at mansfield peak which might have been limiting me. i wanted to go to spruce but didnt. 

i went with two guys who were better than me. we took the quad up to the top and the went straight to upper nosedive and the glades right off of it. the wind was HOWLING and literally pushing you back so i decided to go my own way and took a few runs down lord, ridgeview, sunrise, etc. basically had these trails completely to myself. and they were blocked a bit from the wind so it was pure powder bliss. 

eventually i manned up enough to try hayride which was a blast and then went with the guys down nosedive and into the glades. i have never ridden a glade and let me tell you it was scary, tiring, fun and really cool all wrapped into one. i was awful at it but i will certainly be looking to improve. 

and again, the winds were INSANE. never took the gondy, rode the quad all day and froze.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

njfastlfie said:


> i owe you guys updates. in a word, EPIC. the NS legacy really handled it quite well. i only once dug my nose in and flipped and that was because i charged a drift and thought i could launch it. i sliced through and wiped but it was all good.
> 
> i only stayed at mansfield peak which might have been limiting me. i wanted to go to spruce but didnt.
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Awesome! Glad you enjoyed it! POW is the shit, ain't it??!!! :bowdown:

......but after all the back n forth here about position of the bindings, POW board, no POW board, etc.

_How_ did you end up riding it? I presume since you only mentioned the NS board you didn't rent/demo a POW specific deck. Did you go with a setback on your rig, or did you "Run whatcha Brung?"


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

njfastlfie said:


> i owe you guys updates. in a word, EPIC. the NS legacy really handled it quite well. i only once dug my nose in and flipped and that was because i charged a drift and thought i could launch it. i sliced through and wiped but it was all good.
> 
> i only stayed at mansfield peak which might have been limiting me. i wanted to go to spruce but didnt.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great time! Glad you had fun…hope you were able to stay warm!

You did Nosedive and Hayride (you can do Liftline and National on your next trip! :eusa_clap: ), so you didn't really miss anything by not going to Spruce. Spruce has got some interesting stuff (riding through reeds and tall grass, sudden steeps on otherwise blue/green trails), and of course Sterling, the long and winding road. But otherwise it's got a very weird layout. 

You got those legendary Stowe winds! The first real diamond I ever rode was Hayride, and not really on purpose…I was new to Stowe (and pretty new to snowboarding), had already strapped in and checking out my options when a massive gust of wind literally blew me down that little entrance ramp at the top Hayride and Centerline. I had no choice. Best confidence-builder ever! Been addicted to Stowe ever since!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> :thumbsup: Awesome! Pow is the shit!!! :bowdown:
> 
> 
> Pow
> ...


1234567890

powpowpoppowpowpowopwopwopwopwopwpow

I truly love shredding, schralping, fileting, floating on and diving in POW!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

well done nj, glad to hear it was a win and you live to tell the tale. don't feel like you missed out on spuce pk, when it was good i would head strait to manfield, i think you played it just right. 

that pow feeling, people chase that across states, continents and the world...now you know why, ch-ching


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Great to here njfastlfie, had similar day at Jay glade you lived to tell about it :bowdown::yahoo::eusa_clap:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Be honest some of you gotta get a good chuckle reading all the exaggerated concerns of not having a pow board bullshit...


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

Never had a powder board. Never had a problem.

Glad the guy had fun.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Be honest some of you gotta get a good chuckle reading all the exaggerated concerns of not having a pow board bullshit...


I don't think there were too many "exaggerated concerns." Guy asked for advice and he got some advice. I sure as hell didn't lose any sleep over it, but my advice was to demo a good powder board if he could afford it. Personally, I've been to Stowe in deep powder with my regular ol' Vermont hard-pack board -- and my jacket even blew out a zipper, but the snow was so good I just kept going. I don't think anyone had "exaggerated concerns," just responding to the OP's question. :dunno:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

My first epic pow day was a life changing experience.


----------

